# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A po ushtron Qeveria presion ndaj medias ....!

## [ARMANI]

Sot ne sheshin skenderbej u zhvillua nje proteste nga aksoini civil ne bashkepunim me mjaftin dhe partine socialiste, proteste qe ka si pikesynim mbeshtetjen e madias se lire.Mos Ndoshta kesaj proteste i humbet vlera me perzirjen e politikes qofte ne media , qofte ne proteste....!

SQARIM: Mund te zgjidhni me shume se nje alternave.

----------


## Homza

O Arman patrioti, presioni i ligjit demton dhe shkaterron vetem te paligjshmit....


Nje treg te balancua dhe nje jete me te mire per qytetaret------kjo eshte se ca synon ligji.


Sa qesharak me duket ky Stefani neper demostrate, me duket krejt si ajo Shaqira e dashura e Konkrondilit, qe don me bo synet Edin neper ron plazhesh......

----------


## AlbaneZ

1- Jo, thjesht eshte media qe po e ben kete per tju shmangur kontrollit ..

2- Nuk ju besoj shume mediave te ashtuquajtura te pavarura... 

3- Shumica e medjave jane te varura nga politika.... 

4- Nuk ka media te pavarur ne shqiperi...

Dhe pike.

----------


## Kliti1

Mundet, por mesa kuptoj une, e gjitha filloj ngaqe Top Media nuk ka paguar taxat.
Do kisha qef qe mos pagoja taxa.

----------


## LAINA

Them se shumica e mediave jane politikisht te varura.......
Sa per sulmet e fundit ndaj Top-Media, ato jane totalisht tendencioze dhe kuptohet shume mire arsyeja............

----------


## KastroZiso99

hajde sondazh i pavarur hajde
bravo Lania me ke kenaqur me keto pyetjet
vetem se mendoj qe perfekt sondazhi do ishte sikur mos ta kishte fare ate opsionin e pare...

----------


## RaPSouL

Jo, thjesht eshte media qe po e ben kete per tju shmangur kontrollit ...

----------


## Zemrushja

Po, Qeveria ushtron presion ne forma te ndryshme ndaj medias, duke iu referuar kryesisht ngjarjeve te fundit qe kane ndodhur..

----------


## no name

Po ushtrohet presion ne forma te ndryshme... 

mendimi im ky  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Michaela

Po ushtrohet presion ne forma te ndryshme...

Mendimi im

----------


## 100% BRUNE-BABY

Une mendoj si Michaela dhe thekthi!

----------


## BEHARI

per nje qeveri te pa korruptuar e cila synon te luftoj krimin dhe korrupsionin eshte normale qe  te bej presion ne ato media te cilat jane te implikuara  me grupet mafioze te  prokurorise se pergjithshem Kshilli lart i drejtesise e deri te lideri i opozites etj etj!prandaj te luftosh korrupsionin qe ka mberthyer keto media te cilat jan ber pale me grupet mafioze qe permenda pak me lart nuk do te thote presion por lufte kunder korrupsionit!
pra me nje fjale qeveria duhet te shtoje presionin ndaj ketyre mediave te korruptuara  dhe te zbarrdh sa me pare lidhjet e tyre me politiken e korruptuar!
thjesht medjat mundohen te krijojne mjegull se gjoja po na kercenon qeveria!
kete e kan si porosi nga sollaku e Edvini me qellim qe keto medja ti ken si mburoje!

----------


## Zemrushja

Korrupsioni i vertet fillon nga koka pastaj nga bishti!!

----------


## Kliti1

> per nje qeveri te pa korruptuar e cila synon te luftoj krimin dhe korrupsionin eshte normale qe  te bej presion ne ato media te cilat jane te implikuara  me grupet mafioze te  prokurorise se pergjithshem Kshilli lart i drejtesise e deri te lideri i opozites etj etj!prandaj te luftosh korrupsionin qe ka mberthyer keto media te cilat jan ber pale me grupet mafioze qe permenda pak me lart nuk do te thote presion por lufte kunder korrupsionit!
> pra me nje fjale qeveria duhet te shtoje presionin ndaj ketyre mediave te korruptuara  dhe te zbarrdh sa me pare lidhjet e tyre me politiken e korruptuar!
> thjesht medjat mundohen te krijojne mjegull se gjoja po na kercenon qeveria!
> kete e kan si porosi nga sollaku e Edvini me qellim qe keto medja ti ken si mburoje!


Si mund qe, qeveria te jete e pa korruptuar dhe njerzit qe punojne  dhe kane pas punu jane dhe kane qene. Ta them siguro, qe dhe ata qe do te vine, do t'jene. Bile dhe ato qe do vine me pas..... nejse.
Puna eshte qe nqs duhet me pagu taxat ska rruge tjeter po ti pagush. Kjo duhet te jete e detyrueshme per te gjithe kompanite,  etj. Kjo e ben shtetin shtet.
Kush eshte i veshur me pushtet e perdor ligjin si t'ket qejf.

----------


## LAINA

> per nje qeveri te pa korruptuar e cila synon te luftoj krimin dhe korrupsionin eshte normale qe  te bej presion ne ato media te cilat jane te implikuara  me grupet mafioze te  prokurorise se pergjithshem Kshilli lart i drejtesise e deri te lideri i opozites etj etj!prandaj te luftosh korrupsionin qe ka mberthyer keto media te cilat jan ber pale me grupet mafioze qe permenda pak me lart nuk do te thote presion por lufte kunder korrupsionit!
> pra me nje fjale qeveria duhet te shtoje presionin ndaj ketyre mediave te korruptuara  dhe te zbarrdh sa me pare lidhjet e tyre me politiken e korruptuar!
> thjesht medjat mundohen te krijojne mjegull se gjoja po na kercenon qeveria!
> kete e kan si porosi nga sollaku e Edvini me qellim qe keto medja ti ken si mburoje!



Nuk ka dhe nuk ekziston krimi i organizuar (mafja) pa pjesemarrjen e qeverise, ky eshte postulat!!!!!!!!

----------

